

Quick DNA Scans Could Ensure Food Is Safe to Eat - boohealth
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/quick-dna-scans-could-ensure-food-is-safe-to-eat/

======
dasmortes
iPhone based fast PCR's devices are already in development and may be
commercially available soon. www.biomeme.com

